# CPC vs. CCS



## ginaCW

Can somebody comment on this,,,Thank you so much

I recently talk to a friend who is presently going for her CCS with AHIMA, Her Instructor told them that Nowadays, Employers does not want to hire CPC...they wanted CCS instead... If this is true...what will happen to those newly credentialed ???


----------



## em2177

I think this is true. You will find that Hospitals require that you are CCS certified. They do not want to hire CPC's. Also, many other employers want to see an additional certification besides the CPC. Regardless of your experience, companies feel more comfortable knowing that you do have the knowledge by showing your accomplishements. That is why I am pursuing my CPC-H and CCS certs. It is to our advantage anyhow!


----------



## Anna Weaver

*cpc vs ccs*

I think some hospitals do want CCS instead of CPC, but that's not all of them. The hospital I work for has 7 coders, 3 are RHIT, one is CCS, 3 of us are CPC, and one is CPC-H. So, there's a wide variety. The inpatient coders do have RHIT and/or CCS certs. The rest of us do outpatient coding, and 3 of us hired in before we were certified. We had a year to become certified after hire. So, you just have to look, sell yourself, take a job in another part of the hospital first if necessary, like medical records as a clerk. Again, then sell yourself to the manager to take a coding position. 
There are other threads on here also concerning CPC vs CCS. There are also other places besides hospital that hire coders, although the benefits at hospitals are better. I would just put yourself out there, and again, sell yourself, no one else will do it for you. 
Good luck!


----------



## mad_one80

it really all depends on where you are from!

I'm from CA(oc) and all our hosptials in surrounding areas will only hire RHIA, RHIT or CCS!!!  but billing agencies/companies and ASC's and physician offices vary.....but the majority will hire CPC but do prefer the CCS/CCS-P over the CPC/CPC-H....and this is from personal experience and networking info from coders(cerified and non-certified) from the LA/OC/RIVERSIDE area!


----------



## epilcher

Mad_One, you have a private message.


----------



## ahaller0929

It seems here (KS) it depends on what the Managers want. Some prefer the CCS over the CPC, but I have seen it the other way too. Don't get frustrated, keep looking.


----------



## rcovington

*unbelievable*

 I have just spent over $16,000 dollars and I haven't even taken my CPC certification test yet.  I feel so completely defrauded by all of this it isn't even funny. Not only am I finding it very difficult to get a job, now I am reading no one really wants CPC's! What is up with all of this.  I go through a year of school get perfect 4.0 in all classes only to find out I will be an apprentice with no list of employers willing to take apprentices.  Talk about being caught up in a catch 22 with no way out!!!! I keep seeing don't get frustrated in the comments, how do you keep from being frustrated with all the doors closing in your face.  If you do not know someone your just out and that is about it.  By the way I am a new Cincinnati Chapter Member and I have not been contacted in any way.  Will my first e-mail be how much more money I need to pay for membership dues?


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

Just as an FYI to everyone, we are working hard calling every single faclilty in the US to make sure they are aware of the AAPC and to help get that word out there that the CPC is the Gold Standard. We are through numerous states and the reality is that there are just as many that hire CPC's as any other credential. 

If you know of a facility that will not hire CPC's for outpatient coding jobs please feel free to email me with the details and we will see what we can do.

There are over 4200 coding jobs on Monster.com right now. Some areas are harder hit right now but there are jobs out there. Offer to intern for 90 days so that they can see your work ethic. Be an advocate, get your teachers to help you out with job placements. Work on getting your foot in the door and working our way up.

Good luck!


----------



## Icode4U

*Hospital coders*

Rhonda ~ I would like to send you some information.  I am not comfortable putting it on a public forum.  What are my options?


----------



## kevbshields

*Not So Fast . . .*

The Instructor is misleading her students.  "Employers [do] not want to hire CPC" is simply an untrue statement.

There are some facts here that must be covered first.  

A.)  Coding certification is not absolute.  Essentially, each coding credential is a "specialized" one.  There is no single coding credential that covers all coding, across all settings.  For example, coders in the nursing home settings have no option for certification in their specialty.  The AAPC webiste states that the CPC is a physician/provider-based coding cert.  Hospitals are usually looking for facility-based coding certifications, as those credentials apply to their line of business & clinical setting.

B.)  You don't go to your family practitioner for coronary artery bypass grafting.  The same concept applies to coding credentials.  Hospital certified coders generally code in the hospital (e.g., CPC-H, CCS) and physician certified coders (e.g., CPC, CCS-P) usually code in provider-based settings (e.g., clinics, offices, billing units, etc).  It is normal to have certification in the market where you expect to work.  So, to some extent, those with the CPC are not necessarily appropriate for the hospital coding environment.  Their certification is not in hospital coding.

C.)  Some hospitals' administration (as Rhonda alluded to) are simply ignorant of the AAPC credentials applying to the hospital environment.  Keep in mind that the "old guard" still exists:  AHIMA for Hospital, AAPC for Outpatient and Physician.  There is probably still some confusion as people tend to stick to their belief systems.  AAPC is making attempts at changing that, so be patient, be mindful of it and do your part.

D.)  If you want to code in the hosptial, physician office, home health, or anywhere else, seek certification specific to that setting.  This means that if you're a CPC who wants to pursue the hospital side of the fence, it might be a good idea to use the CPC-H as a means to that end.  I agree with em2177, some employers _expect_ multiple credentials.  This requires work on the candidates part and determination to succeed.  If you want to fully pursue all your options, then you'll probably need multiple certifications.

Good luck to all and remember, advice is only as good as its source.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

Private emails can be sent to me at rhonda.buckholtz@aapc.com


----------



## LOVE2CODE

Kevin,

Well said....

LOVE2CODE






kevbshields said:


> The Instructor is misleading her students.  "Employers [do] not want to hire CPC" is simply an untrue statement.
> 
> There are some facts here that must be covered first.
> 
> A.)  Coding certification is not absolute.  Essentially, each coding credential is a "specialized" one.  There is no single coding credential that covers all coding, across all settings.  For example, coders in the nursing home settings have no option for certification in their specialty.  The AAPC webiste states that the CPC is a physician/provider-based coding cert.  Hospitals are usually looking for facility-based coding certifications, as those credentials apply to their line of business & clinical setting.
> 
> B.)  You don't go to your family practitioner for coronary artery bypass grafting.  The same concept applies to coding credentials.  Hospital certified coders generally code in the hospital (e.g., CPC-H, CCS) and physician certified coders (e.g., CPC, CCS-P) usually code in provider-based settings (e.g., clinics, offices, billing units, etc).  It is normal to have certification in the market where you expect to work.  So, to some extent, those with the CPC are not necessarily appropriate for the hospital coding environment.  Their certification is not in hospital coding.
> 
> C.)  Some hospitals' administration (as Rhonda alluded to) are simply ignorant of the AAPC credentials applying to the hospital environment.  Keep in mind that the "old guard" still exists:  AHIMA for Hospital, AAPC for Outpatient and Physician.  There is probably still some confusion as people tend to stick to their belief systems.  AAPC is making attempts at changing that, so be patient, be mindful of it and do your part.
> 
> D.)  If you want to code in the hosptial, physician office, home health, or anywhere else, seek certification specific to that setting.  This means that if you're a CPC who wants to pursue the hospital side of the fence, it might be a good idea to use the CPC-H as a means to that end.  I agree with em2177, some employers _expect_ multiple credentials.  This requires work on the candidates part and determination to succeed.  If you want to fully pursue all your options, then you'll probably need multiple certifications.
> 
> Good luck to all and remember, advice is only as good as its source.


----------



## DennisW

I would like to add that there are also non traditional areas opening up for coders. There are a few companies hiring remote coders and there are companies hiring travelling coders so please do not give up, you are on the right track.

Find the AAPC chapter in your area, go to the meetings, ask questions, network etc.....I wore my CPC lapel pin for a couple of months after I was certified and it spaked a lot of great conversatons and I met a lot of interesting people.
I ended up travelling as a junior consultant for a while...keep your head up, read 
everything...continue to educate yourself.

Good luck and God bless.

Dennis Williams, CPC, PCS


----------



## medicalsaver

Please explain what a CCS coarse offers that a CPC doesnt offer. Additionally, the AACP needs to offer coarses for DRG's. Hospitals want someone whom has experience in DRG's / case mix. I took this coarse as a foundation to get started, but I can assure you if AACP don't up thier standards to equal CCS I will convert.


----------



## VIDALA

*CCS Exam*

Can anyone tell me where I can get the study books for the CCS exam??


----------



## annfle

Lexicode does not recognize CPC.  I applied there and they would not even interview me because I do not have CCS or RHIT.


----------



## twizzle

*Study books*



VIDALA said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get the study books for the CCS exam??


AHIMA or Amazon


----------

